# oscars eat crickets?



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

A local store sells live crickets wondering if my oscar would like them?


----------



## theprodigy (Feb 23, 2009)

i have 2 green terrors and a 2 jaguars and a jack dempsey who all love crickets....just make sure they can fit in their mouths...the crickets legs usually get stuck if too big....they actually like the crickets better than feeders....easier prey i guess...


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I find that my Cichlids love to munch on crickets. lol oscars would definatly take to them.


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

well he loves them bought some live crickets and some meal worms... fed quite a few... jack dempsey seemed interested but didn't take any?


----------



## theprodigy (Feb 23, 2009)

andygace said:


> well he loves them bought some live crickets and some meal worms... fed quite a few... jack dempsey seemed interested but didn't take any?


he will eventually, after watching his tankmates interest in them, he will prolly do the same...give him time....


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

never going to buy crickets again... we now have one loose in the house!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

andygace said:


> never going to buy crickets again... we now have one loose in the house!


lol.. my gf would KILL me.. too funny


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats why I stay away from them lol and my daughter would probably make them a pet.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol thats funny.


----------



## theprodigy (Feb 23, 2009)

haha,

ive had that happen to me as well...
container tipped over and they came out of the holes...

my wife freaked out when she saw a few on the kitchen floor...

LMAO


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

andygace said:


> never going to buy crickets again... we now have one loose in the house!


The dreaded "live food escapes" scenario is the ONLY reason I have not purchased any poison dart frogs. I think the condo board would vote to remove me.


----------

